# Cub cadet



## Teiladore77 (Apr 5, 2016)

We have a cub cadet that is not starting. It was running fine and then stopped, it seems like it got hot and won't start or do anything now. I tried to disconnect the battery over night and reconnected it. Is there a fuse to look at or can I bypass something to get it started. I did bypass the ignition and I can get it to turn over but don't wanna do this for a long period of time, can't get it to start. It's a cub cadet XT1 enduroseries. Model 13APA1CT056, DOM is 03/2015. Please give me some suggestions thx.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Telladore77!
When you bypass the ignition do you have spark?
When you say it stopped, did it stop like you turned off the key,or did it pop,and die,etc.?
Also,did you buy it at Lowe's,Home Depot or Tractor supply?
These stores have them made to their specs,so it makes a difference.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

First of all is it still under warranty?
Check your main 20 amp fuse, it is under the hood on mine. You can buy a spark tester for $4 at Oreiley's auto parts. See if you have spark. If you have spark then it probably is a gas supply problem. Check to see if it has a fuel shut off solenoid on the carburetor. With the key in on position see if you have power on the wire connector to the solenoid. You might be able to hear the solenoid click when you turn the ignition switch to on.
You do the following at your own risk. Squirt a little amount of gas into the carb and then try starting it. Don't crank the starter more than about 10 seconds and let the starter cool for a minute before trying to start again. If it starts then you obviously have a no fuel to carb problem or a carb itself problem. If it starts but then quits then check the fuel lines and filter for leaks or clogged up.
Let us know what you come up with.


----------

